# job market



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi can anybody tell me ,if it is hard to fined work in Ontario for people that want to work? in the uk some people would prefer to stay on unemployment benefit than go and get a job .what i was wondering is if i picked up the guelph or london local paper could i fine my self a job if i was willing to work ?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*jobs*



gazanjuls said:


> hi can anybody tell me ,if it is hard to fined work in Ontario for people that want to work? in the uk some people would prefer to stay on unemployment benefit than go and get a job .what i was wondering is if i picked up the guelph or london local paper could i fine my self a job if i was willing to work ?


 Just type in hamilton spectator canada .Colin


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes you should. It may be alittle slower if you don't have Canadian references-but there is work out there-even if you have to do work you may not usually do to get by. For instance my friend who has been in business awhile now can't get good guys to work for him this year. He pays well and is a fair employer-he guesses the guys have enough choices even with the Ontario economy in manufacturing slowing down. He says he is scrapping the bottem of the barrel just to get the work done! He does decks/roofs, interior and exterior homebuilding and renos and is very reputable-excellent clientele. Pays a very good rate for the work too. So if you are willing to work hard until you get the work you want(or get local references) you can pick up these jobs. But by no means are you limited to them! Just off the top of my head. He is in Kitchener and has grown so much he can hardly keep up.
Immigrants may be disappointed if they don't go straight into their professions-but the people who still will work at other things-gain those good references, make connections -have all done very well. Just a longer route for some. In particular I am thinking of a Chinese manufacturing manager(1000 employees) who had to start at the bottem and work up as his Chinese qualifications were not accepted here. Long story short he is high up in management now for a HUGE automaker company and has even taken a position as liason/manager for their Asian plant. He and his wife did not speak english or knew a soul and they have 2 executive homes now and love Canada. My hubby and him started work together and he took this fellow under his wing(taught English and the "Canadian way" to the eager student). We are so proud of them!
First job in the company was cleaning paint booths midnight shift. Hubby's first real job. Do you know all the fellows who spent a year or so doing that went on in the company to do well fairly quickly. Hubby makes $110000 per year and profit sharing/benefits/7 weeks vacation. Others the same. Our Chinese friend makes more as he decided to go further up the ladder. 
Yes there are many possibilites and opportunities to pay your bills here.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks that gr8 it is good to hear that you can get on in your new country if you try. i have two friends in Toronto. i worked with one of them when i was a young, single lad when on my travels in the late 80's. he as a roofing company in the beaches of TO. that was hard work but a lot of fun.my other mate he is a millionaire and has a movie equipment company renting out the equipment .i made two films with him at the time and that was gr8.i have keep it touch with both and are both are good friends.both would employ me but we don't want to stay in Toronto.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are ready to accept that it may not be the easiest at first but you are willing to work and keep looking/trying/networking you should do fine. I wouldn't want to live in TO either although some love it. Much more expensive which means you would have to earn more. 
Good for your friends! I am happy to hear their dreams have turned out so well. Its always good to have a few friends when you get here-even if you never "NEED" them-its wonderful to have them in your back pocket-for encouragement/sounding board.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi where a bouts do you live?and can you tell me what is an executive home i have seen that on mls.hopefully we will have about $400000 but we dont want to spend it all on a home unless we have to .we will need two cars, boat, jet ski, snowmobile, for winter you know all the toys that Canadian family's have .have i mist anything.


----------

